# MacFly on Dubz



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

just wanted to share a few pics of my beast....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

looks to me like its beggin for a drop, other than that, looks hot. i love white on chrome, its teh hotness. anyways, go for more performance now that you have looks, also think about a nice bangin system!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That armada has such an odd shape, it's like the front and back are 2 different SUVs chopped together. What's up with the rear bumper? It looks like it's falling off.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Very nice MacFly.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice and clean! I'd, personally, keep it just the way it is. Great job, MacFly


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> looks to me like its beggin for a drop, other than that, looks hot. i love white on chrome, its teh hotness. anyways, go for more performance now that you have looks, also think about a nice bangin system!!!


no plans on droppin' it, no thx. 

for now, i've got enough performance.....as it stands, i'm pushin' 320+ hp.

and yes, that's my next project......i'd like to get a 6.1 dts system!


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> That armada has such an odd shape, it's like the front and back are 2 different SUVs chopped together. What's up with the rear bumper? It looks like it's falling off.


well, since we're being honest here.......

i love those rims on your red car! what are those, 12"s? :loser: 

:cheers:


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

Slurppie.......tfilip1.......thx for the kind words guys.

:cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it
a lot actually

i love the armada, and i pretty much like what you've done so far


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

ive been really feeling the armadas lately, as well as the infiti version. nice looking truck bro.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i like it
> a lot actually
> 
> i love the armada, and i pretty much like what you've done so far


thx Radio! the only other plans i may have is getting the big brake brembo kit, upgrade sound system with a 6.1 dts, and adding two 5.6 monitors on the 2nd row headrests for the 3rd row.

other than that, a possible supercharger in the future.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> ive been really feeling the armadas lately, as well as the infiti version. nice looking truck bro.


thx!

i also checked out the QX56 at the same time. there was a $2,000 difference and it was all on the HID's, wood & chrome accents. didn't feel the price difference was justifiable!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dont drop it thats for low riderz and shit... Looks good I like the grill combo plus you dont see many of these are yet..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey, looking pretty good! im not a huge fan of big wheels but they work on SUV's i suppose, and its not likt the armada is an Off road beast :thumbup: yea, a drop would make a crapy ride and it would be really stiff and choppy. i like how the grill flows with the bumper

psssst: us B14 owners normaly dont go above 15/16in wheels....thats why 99se-l's wheels look so "small" :thumbup:
but i do agree with 99 on that the shape of the rear quater windows is bizzar, not bad, but weird none the less.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Dont drop it thats for low riderz and shit...


and what do you think 24"s are for? huge trucks with 30 feet of wheell gap? i KNOW that truck wont see more than a level grass field, IF THAT.



drop the thing, theres no reason not to


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

first off, i would have chose the armada over the qx, because the QX has a nasty front end, second, what is that hump between in the car, right behind the 2nd row of seating? any use?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> what is that hump between in the car, right behind the 2nd row of seating? any use?


its a fender flair whats wrong with it?  without it, it would look very plain.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> and what do you think 24"s are for? huge trucks with 30 feet of wheell gap? i KNOW that truck wont see more than a level grass field, IF THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> drop the thing, theres no reason not to


w/e floats your boat dude..


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i know it is a fender flare, i was talking about the one on the roof??


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i know it is a fender flare, i was talking about the one on the roof??


the luggage rack?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks real clean man ! cant wait to see some more mods on that thing.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks guys! and as far as lowering it, not my thing. i don't want to mess with the ride anymore than i already have.

the size and shape of the Armada is what caught my attention and what made me eventually buy it. but to each his own. what's one man's garbage is another man's treasure!


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hey, looking pretty good! im not a huge fan of big wheels but they work on SUV's i suppose, and its not likt the armada is an Off road beast :thumbup: yea, a drop would make a crapy ride and it would be really stiff and choppy. i like how the grill flows with the bumper
> 
> psssst: us B14 owners normaly dont go above 15/16in wheels....thats why 99se-l's wheels look so "small" :thumbup:
> but i do agree with 99 on that the shape of the rear quater windows is bizzar, not bad, but weird none the less.


i know, i was merely bustin' 99's balls for being so blunt! 

it's all in good fun. :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm surprised no one's chopped with a drop or lift yet...

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MacFly said:


> well, since we're being honest here.......
> 
> i love those rims on your red car! what are those, 12"s? :loser:
> 
> :cheers:


Actually, they're 34's, you can't really see it in the picture, but my sentra stands about 10-feet tall 

Actually, I just don't like rims that weigh almost as much as my transmission . Not my fault everyone wants to get their hands on my wheels :thumbup: 

BTW, I wasn't poking fun at your car, just at the Armada in general. I never realized how funky it looked from the side. Also, I was jus wondering if the rear bumper was sopposed to be like that...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sure does look nice shaved and dropped thoe....lol

Very nice man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where's the teddy rims?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

that shit looks bananas !!


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Sure does look nice shaved and dropped thoe....lol
> 
> Very nice man. Keep up the good work.


thx bro! nice PS work!

it'll give me something to think about!


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Actually, they're 34's, you can't really see it in the picture, but my sentra stands about 10-feet tall
> 
> Actually, I just don't like rims that weigh almost as much as my transmission . Not my fault everyone wants to get their hands on my wheels :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, I wasn't poking fun at your car, just at the Armada in general. I never realized how funky it looked from the side. Also, I was jus wondering if the rear bumper was sopposed to be like that...


it's all good! to each his own and i can respect other ppl's option.

and yeah, the bumper is suppose to be like that. :cheers:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

okay, OMG... no one is understanding the question, i know what fenderflares, and a luggage rack looks like, i was talking about the body line on top, for the first two rows of seating, it has a hump, then after the second row, it goes straight, i think that, that is some bad engineering, becasue it would have been better to put the hump for the third row!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice SUV!

Bag that bitch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn nostro
that looks nice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

PIMPIN  
mad props to you. it's classy and stylish.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> PIMPIN
> mad props to you. it's classy and stylish.



thx nick!! just wanted to add a lil flair to it!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you as happy with the Bobcat pads on your truck as I am on my car? I absolutely love em.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Are you as happy with the Bobcat pads on your truck as I am on my car? I absolutely love em.


very much so! especially with the added weight my 24"s has added to the ttl weight of my truck. the SS lines also helped out alot! my truck had "mushy" brakes, but after the install of the pads & SS lines......the actual feel of the brake pedal felt much better and gave me more stopping power!

and i love not having so much brake dust on my "shoes"!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I hear that. After a few thousand miles, they dust considerably less than other pads in the same performance category. Other than the moniters, have you modified the system much yet? Any future plans?


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I hear that. After a few thousand miles, they dust considerably less than other pads in the same performance category. Other than the moniters, have you modified the system much yet? Any future plans?


i would like to upgrade the sound system. tweeters, mid's and maybe a sub...... but i don't want it to be intrusive in any way. we watch alot of movies on long trips or sitting in LA traffic.......so i'm debating putting in a nice 6.1 DTS system.

future performance mods.......lookin' to get the brembo big brake kit with the cross drilled rotars, possibly a supercharger, back up camera, banks headers.....to name a few! lol

that's what i like about our love & dedication for our invidvidual cars/trucks......it's always a "work in progress". the road travelled is usually most gratifying rather than getting to you destination!

:cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Go Tweeter all the way mate. They have them in Cali. I had them do my work and they did it great and they stand behind it 100%.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im on a lower budget and what i did (before i knew about this place) was use their knowledge. i would ask alot of questions an then do al my own work and bought from other cheaper places. but there are way to make sub boxes non-intrusvie. also there are a few subs that dont even need a box to work. so you could mount that anywere but you wouldnt need a giant box. like in a wheel well.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Never seen one before im from Australia
definately different, nice rims


----------

